# 9 feet of snow and that was for November only



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just South of me .
http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/story/520715.html


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;673856 said:


> Just South of me .
> http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/story/520715.html


Big running joke, dont worry i will get the last laugh!


----------

